# What's on your FORMULA SHEET?



## oolongt (Mar 10, 2015)

Just over 1month away til the APRIL 2015 exam!

What did you include on your FORMULA SHEET???

(List topics and/or specific formulas.)

For those who took the exam, what formulas were a must-have, a maybe-have, and a mute point-have?! Any insight is valued!

Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 10, 2015)

Just don't be too specific on the must have formulas.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you have Alex graffeos book? It's a good starting point for formulas just add your own as you study


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't think it's so much about having a formula sheet as it is having the correct formulas in the right sections.

For example, a short circuit MVA question pops up. You need to know to go to a certain book/binder/section, then have all the possible revelant information written THERE.

I think the single handwritten sheet/binder is a mistake, instead include everything in one reference spot. Just make sure you know where to look.


----------



## dayrongarcia (Mar 13, 2015)

I am using graffeo as my go to formula sheet/book. Every time I encounter a problem that I couldn't do using Graffeos, I write the equation and reference where it came from in its respective section of graffeo. I also have a binder with specific information for the theorical questions.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 13, 2015)

dayrongarcia said:


> I am using graffeo as my go to formula sheet/book. Every time I encounter a problem that I couldn't do using Graffeos, I write the equation and reference where it came from in its respective section of graffeo. I also have a binder with specific information for the theorical questions.




This. I am doing the exact same thing.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Mar 13, 2015)

I've referenced Graffeo a lot when I did all of the practice exams. I'm almost finished reading through the Graffeo book and tabbing it.

I also have a binder with my own notes. Each page is a different topic. If I couldn't answer a practice exam question using Graffeo or Camara, I write it on my notes in the respective topic. Then behind all of my notes I have tabs for various topics of publications/articles that I have highlighted.


----------



## oolongt (Mar 14, 2015)

I see a lot of people referencing the Graffeo book. After getting every OTHER talked-about resource for the Electrical PE, I wasn't sure if this one was needed, but now you've made me wonder! Of the Camara book, School of PE notes, PPI notes, Spin-up problems sets, and ALL (4) Complex Imaginary practice exams, plus my own notes, is Graffeo a must have? ... At this point, what's another $100, eh! =)

Thanks!


----------



## zm83 (Mar 14, 2015)

Graffeo book is just where I started. It has a lot of info in it and goes through the topics per the NCEES syllabus. I've got a lot of reference material and Graffeo is a great one to have.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm not familiar with school of PE notes or PPI notes, but Graffeo is a really good reference. Camara is a backup reference for me. I prefer Camara for lighting equations and interest tables, but it is really dense. Graffeo is easy to familiarize yourself with in a short time.

I need to start reviewing Wildi...


----------



## zm83 (Mar 14, 2015)

I also need to review wildi


----------



## kduff70 (Mar 16, 2015)

I have my one note book tabbed with all the area of study base on the NCEES outline with different topic base related to the NCEES sample test, spin, CI and Graffeo sample test. Then I have one note book I call my theory section which I put the different topics and theory on them broken down for quick understanding. and I definitely have Graffeo as a reference all tab up along with the NEC book, Grainger and Yamayee . I have Camera book but I only took certain topic from it and place them in my reference notes mainly the lightning section. I have Wildi but It seem that all the stuff I need was cover in previous books so I didn’t want to have a entire library because I feel you have to get to source quick so really compressed my notes . And continue to keep drilling on the practice exam over and over again trying to breakdown what if they ask it this way or ask that way I hope I’m on the right path.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 16, 2015)

oolongt said:


> I see a lot of people referencing the Graffeo book. After getting every OTHER talked-about resource for the Electrical PE, I wasn't sure if this one was needed, but now you've made me wonder! Of the Camara book, School of PE notes, PPI notes, Spin-up problems sets, and ALL (4) Complex Imaginary practice exams, plus my own notes, is Graffeo a must have? ... At this point, what's another $100, eh! =)
> 
> Thanks!


$100 now or 3 months of studying plus a few hundred $$$ more later.


----------



## jgharris P.E. (Mar 16, 2015)

I have been using the Graffeo book almost exclusively the past month (on page 150 or so, doing a MWFS 3-4 hour/day schedule) and I believe it is quite good. It is an excellent place to start when you have alot of reference material and don't know where to start... I use that along with looking up some things in the Wildi/Glover power books and getting familiar with the NEC problems and the NEC code drill book. I have tabbed the Graffeo formula sheets and made up my own from the the Glover/Sarma and the Wildi books.

When I do the all 4 of the CI exams (starting maybe next week) I will be using my reference materials and my combined formula sheets from Graffeo/NEC/Wildi/Glover&amp;Sarma and any other problems on the practice exams that I have that aren't currently on my formula sheet. It is definitely a work-in-progress...


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Mar 16, 2015)

Does anyone have a good recommendation on what to do after you finish all of the practice tests?

I am doing a lot of theory now, but still want to keep doing problems. My second time through the NCEES and CI, I only missed a few because I took notes on formulas and theory for the ones I missed the first time.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 16, 2015)

i got my CI exams 10 days ago and finished them all yesterday. I've started my second round of NCEES questions today and did the first 40. I didn't expect to be going through these so fast. I have a PPI book with like 500+ questions but I'm not doing them they aren't relevant. I do need to do the PPI practice exams and the Graffeo one. Roughly a month to go.


----------



## Kovz (Mar 17, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation on what to do after you finish all of the practice tests?
> 
> I am doing a lot of theory now, but still want to keep doing problems. My second time through the NCEES and CI, I only missed a few because I took notes on formulas and theory for the ones I missed the first time.




I've done 3 rounds of the CI exams, 3 rounds of the NCEES exam, 1 time taking the Graffeo practice exam, 1 time taking all five Spin-Up exams, 160 problems worth from the CI NEC Drillbook.

I plan on doing the NCEES exam at least one more time. Other than that, I think I'm ready to go. I am comfortable with all my references and they are tabbed up, highlighted, noted, and organized.

I would recommend doing the practice exams again. There are enough problems between rounds that I don't really remember the answer off the top of my head. So it's like doing a new problem each time. I've been getting better and better between rounds. Scoring in the 87% range.


----------



## PEoct (Mar 17, 2015)

Kovz said:


> MyBeardAndMe said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a good recommendation on what to do after you finish all of the practice tests?
> ...


great u are doing really good. i am also doing sample papers, CI, NCEES, Spin up and graffeo. now till 31 march i will focus on transformer and ac dc mother generators.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 18, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation on what to do after you finish all of the practice tests?
> 
> I am doing a lot of theory now, but still want to keep doing problems. My second time through the NCEES and CI, I only missed a few because I took notes on formulas and theory for the ones I missed the first time.


Organize your notes, formulas, references, etc. Take an hour to relax and then go through the stuff you struggled with and read up on it.


----------



## jdscottPE (Mar 18, 2015)

I have decided the best advice on the board is in this thread. My experience with the civil PE was that I needed a voluminous amount of knowledge, many hours or study, and concise resources.

This thread seems to summarize what we need for power. I just ordered Graffeo. To not do so would have been a mistake. I sounds like Graffeo is what Camara should be.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 18, 2015)

Camara in my opinion is a 200+ dollar book with formulas that can be explained found elsewhere. It's just convenient to have.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 19, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation on what to do after you finish all of the practice tests?
> 
> I am doing a lot of theory now, but still want to keep doing problems. My second time through the NCEES and CI, I only missed a few because I took notes on formulas and theory for the ones I missed the first time.


Thoroughly organize your notes and prepare the mother of all formula sheets. Actually I didn't really really use my formula sheets because my two three ring binders were so well organized. Each section had an index showing the pertinent sample test problems, the corresponding numbers and which book they came from. Also, if you haven't done so, work the Spin-Up sample tests.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 19, 2015)

Even though I didn't really use the formula sheets doing them helped me learn the material even more and cement the the formulas into my mind. I spent about two weeks preparing the formula sheets.


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

My formula book is basically my #1 goto book. It has all my handwritten notes etc, fast find formulas and tables..It's a book not a sheet


----------



## JB66money (Mar 23, 2015)

PEoct,

It is good that you are solving all of those problems from the various practice exams. However there is one more thing that I would recommend, and that is make sure you understand the key concepts and reasoning behind your soutions and not just the correct answer. One important thing to understand and keep in mind is that if you understand the key concepts and principles you will be able to solve almost any kind of problem that is thrown at you on the exam whether numerical or conceptual. Good luck on the exam, may God bless you to pass it.


----------



## iwire (Mar 23, 2015)

JB66money said:


> PEoct,
> 
> It is good that you are solving all of those problems from the various practice exams. However there is one more thing that I would recommend, and that is make sure you understand the key concepts and reasoning behind your soutions and not just the correct answer. One important thing to understand and keep in mind is that if you understand the key concepts and principles you will be able to solve almost any kind of problem that is thrown at you on the exam whether numerical or conceptual. Good luck on the exam, may God bless you to pass it.


To add to it, when you are solving the questions, make sure not just splitting out answer but understand the core and where to find it quickly if needed for reference on formula or code...


----------



## PEoct (Mar 23, 2015)

iwire said:


> JB66money said:
> 
> 
> > PEoct,
> ...


thank you thank you . this is exactly what i am aiming for this time  u guys are awesome !


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 23, 2015)

Good luck PEoct. You can do it!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 23, 2015)

In fact, good luck to you too oolongt and to everyone else who's taking the exam this time around.


----------



## PEoct (Mar 23, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> In fact, good luck to you too oolongt and to everyone else who's taking the exam this time around.


thankyou . feel so good to have best wishes around. may u all get best of everything what life has to serve.


----------



## aggieman_09 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am curious if anyone here has tried the Kaplan Exam? It seems way harder than the other practice exams so I am not sure if it is worth trying to get through it again.


----------



## jagster (Mar 27, 2015)

I tried the Kaplan exam last time. it is lot tougher than the original exam. I got a total of 34 when I took the exam. So, don't worry much on it but will help for sure.


----------



## iwire (Mar 27, 2015)

I tried NCEES sample exam, CI and work on the Ppi questions in the book. Tried Spinup for 1 sample

IMHO,

CI = work on your fundamental and helps your understanding on the core subjects

NCEES = stimulate the real exam format

ppi = some helps on the fundamental but most of it just confused the hell of you!

SpinUP = see CI but if you going to spend $ on one..i suggest CI


----------



## zm83 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad someone agrees on the PPI exams. They do confuse the hell out of you and pull slot of random questions out of the air which lead to their EPRM only.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 2, 2015)

Kduff,

You may want to add Glover and Sarma as a reference. He has really good information on faults (balanced &amp; unbalanced) and system protection. He also has really good examples for many of the topics that you have been going over in Grainger. In my opinion the Glover and Sarma text is better than Grainger's text. Also add Theodore Wildi's text as well, his text is very good for looking things up because he covers a broad range of topics.


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 3, 2015)

thank you I order a copy should have for extra reference


----------



## iwire (Apr 3, 2015)

kduff70 said:


> thank you I order a copy should have for extra reference


Make sure you scan through them and tab it if you find it useful.....or else that book will be a hail Mary type of book


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 3, 2015)

I haven't even opened Wildi yet. I saw the recommendation on which chapters to review, but I don't feel like reading through 15 chapters with two weeks to go. I'll use Wildi as my hail mary book.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 3, 2015)

Have you looked at the index for wildi? Good luck. It's got a lot of material but almost too much to touch. It's my all in last resort.


----------

